# NetworkManagar prevents ntp-client from running.

## Letharion

Real issue:

```
# /etc/init.d/ntp-client restart

 * Bringing up interface eth1

 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd[16262]: dhcpcd already running on pid 5094 (/var/run/dhcpcd-eth1.pid)                                         [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.eth1 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start ntp-client as net.eth1 would not start
```

My quick attempt at doing something about it:

```
~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Bringing up interface eth1

 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd[16895]: dhcpcd already running on pid 5094 (/var/run/dhcpcd-eth1.pid)                                          [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.eth1 failed to start

~ # killall dhcpcd && /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Bringing up interface eth1

 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd[17089]: version 5.5.3 starting

dhcpcd[17089]: eth1: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

dhcpcd[17089]: eth1: rebinding lease of 192.168.0.104

dhcpcd[17089]: eth1: acknowledged 192.168.0.104 from 192.168.0.1

dhcpcd[17089]: eth1: checking for 192.168.0.104

dhcpcd[17089]: received SIGTERM, stopping

dhcpcd[17089]: eth1: removing interface                                                                               [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.eth1 failed to start

~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Bringing up interface eth1

 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd[17261]: dhcpcd already running on pid 17152 (/var/run/dhcpcd-eth1.pid)                                    [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.eth1 failed to start
```

Edit: I have NetworkManager running in the background, which is probably what's messing with the net init-script.

NM doesn't provide "net", so I can run ntp-client?

----------

## gerdesj

 *Quote:*   

> NM doesn't provide "net", so I can run ntp-client?

 

Are you sure:

```
cat /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/10-openrc-status
```

I run systemd on my laptop so can't really comment but it seems the devs have Gentooified NM.

Sorry this isn't too much help on your actual problem but I think the fault is elsewhere for you.

Cheers

Jon[/quote]

----------

## Ahenobarbi

If you use NetworkManager you should let it manage network interfaces. Add

```
rc_hotplug="!net.*"
```

to your /etc/rc.conf and check if it helped.

----------

